# Back again, more than 4 years later :)



## Agcam

Hi all,

I hope everyone is well.

I was on the boards in 2012, when I had ds1. Life got in the way, and I don't know where the time has gone, but ds is almost 5 and we're now planning to try for #2! :) 

I'm seeing the GP this coming week to confirm that all is okay, as I've just completed a course of meds that would be incompatible with pregnancy. 

After that, it's off the pill, and then we'll see how things go. I'm 38, so fingers crossed.

I hope to be on the boards relatively regularly, work and life permitting. 

All I can say is that it's good to be back. 

A


----------



## ClairAye

Welcome back! I had my son back in 2012 too so likely came across you before. :) Good luck at your appointment!


----------



## Wobbles

Welcome back Agcam

Good luck TTC #2

<3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Welcome back! :) Good luck TTC :)


----------



## Agcam

Thank you, ladies. It's good to be back :) 

I recognise your name, Clair, and yours as well, Bevzii. I'm hoping to "see" more familiar names, and meet new people as well. 

Exciting times ahead!

A


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome back and good luck TTC #2!


----------



## Agcam

Vickie said:


> :hi: Welcome back and good luck TTC #2!

Thanks, Vickie. :flower:


----------

